# National Running Order with Callback and Handle Status



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congrats to 2008 NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie!!!!*​ 
*104 Starters*
*1 Scratch*
*11 dogs lost in the 1st series*
*11 dogs lost in the 2nd/3rd series*
*23 dogs lost in the 4th series*
*12 dogs lost in the 5th/6th series*
*2 dogs lost in the 7th*
*25 dogs lost in the 8th*
*5 dogs lost in the 9th*
*15 dogs went to the 10th series.*

*4 dogs finish the 10th with no listed handles: #39 Norman, #56 Maggie, #66 Willie and #90 Zoom*

*1 Carolina's Acoustic Storm (Sister) – Handle 1st, Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*2 FC-AFC Hardscrabble Carbunnation (Fizz) – Handle 1st, Dropped*
*3 FC Quickmark Power Play (Player) - Double Handle 8th, Dropped 8th*
*4 FC Holy Cross's Moses (Moses) - Handle 8th, Dropped 8th*
*5 FC CK'S Madam Goldie (Goldie) – Handle 1st, Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*6 FC Espirit's Odd Man Rush (Rush) – Handle 1st, Pick Up 5th/6th*
*7 FC Adams Acres Water Lilly (Lilly) – Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*8 Dominator Autumn Creek Gamble (Betsy) – Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*9 FC-AFC Windy City's Secret Signal (Cody) – Handle 4th, Pick Up 5th/6th*
*10 FC Emerald Bay's Miss Abbycadabra (Abby - Rorem) – Handle 1st, Did the 10th!*
*11 FC Rock River Leica (Leica) – Handle 1st, Pick Up 8th*
*12 FC-AFC Nebo Onyx Tornado (Twister) - Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*13 FC-AFC Pineacres Ebonstar China Doll (China) – Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*14 FC Abby's Little Cooper (Abby) – Handle 1st, Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*15 FC-AFC Vinwood's Don't Look Ethel (Ethel - Farmer) – Handle 1st, Handle 9th, Dropped 9th*
*16 FC-AFC Real Southern Gentleman (Bennie) – Handle 1st, Pick Up 4th*
*17 FC Big Bucks Badger (Badger) – Handle 1st, Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*18 FC Longleaf Candlewoody (Woody) – Handle 1st, Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*19 FC CC Whitie Beauregard Rogue (Bogie - Ledford) - Dropped 9th*
*20 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Miah (Miah - Ritter) - Handle 10th, Did the 10th!*
*21 FC-AFC Sandmans Ticket (Jaye J) – Handle 1st, Pick Up*
*22 CK'S Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit (Rabbit - Mosher) - Double Handle 10th, Did the 10th!*
*23 FC-AFC Pure Labs Skys the Limit (Zeus) – Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*24 FC Topflights Eba Ace Of Spades (Ace) – Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*25 FC World Famous Magical Mischief (Magic) - Dropped 5th/6th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*26 FC-AFC Wolfcreek CR Skeeter (Skeeter) – Pick Up 1st Series*
*27 FC-AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog (Bam) - Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*28 FC-AFC My Name Is Bocephus (Bo) - Handle 8th, Dropped 8th*
*29 FC-AFC Brier Lakes Southern Comfort (Whiskey) - Dropped 8th*
*30 Hardscrabble Ride The Wind (Rider) – Handle 1st, Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*31 FC Low Country Drake (Drake) - Handle 8th*
*32 FC-AFC TNT's DET-A-NATOR (Nate) - Double Handle 8th*
*33 NFC-AFC Candlewoods Something Royal (Windy) - Scratch*
*34 FC-AFC Eno Run Jake (Jake) - Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*35 FC Jazztime Empty Wallet (Cash) – Handle 1st, Dropped 7th*
*36 FC Fish River's Out Of The Park (Homer - Rorem) - Handled 8th, Did the 10th!*
*37 FC-AFC Its All Over Now Baby Blue (Blue) – Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*38 FC-AFC Emberain Beau Geste (Beau) - Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*39 FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II (Norman - Farmer) - Did the 10th!*
*40 AFC Wham Bam's Just A Little Bit (Bitsy) - Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*41 Waterdogs Shock and Awe (Shock) - Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*42 Miss Congeniality (Connie) – Pick Up 1st Series*
*43 FC-AFC Voigts Dyna-Maxx (Dyna) – Handle 1st, Dropped 4th*
*44 FC-AFC Creek Robber (Auggie) – Handle 1st, Dropped 8th*
*45 FC-AFC Volwood's Angel (Angel) – Handle 8th, Return without bird*
*46 FC-AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold, MH (Anna - Robbins) – Handle 1st, Dropped 9th*
*47 FC-AFC Tartan Prime Time (Prime) – Handle 1st, Dropped 8th*
*48 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie (Nellie) - Dropped 8th*
*49 FC-AFC Close-Hauled To Windward (Sailor - Rorem) – Handle 4th, Did the 10th!*
*50 FC-AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max (Max) – Handle 1st, Dropped 4th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*51 FC-AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade (Grady) – Pick Up 1st Series*
*52 FC-AFC Drove My Chevy To The Levee (Chevy) – Handle 1st, Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*53 FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue (Banner - Mosher) - Double Handle 10th, Did the 10th!*
*54 FC World Famous Buddy (Buddy) – Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*55 FC-AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute (Brook) – Handle 1st, Handle 8th*
*56 FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn (Maggie - Cicero) - Did the 10th!*
*57 FC-AFC Shooter's Sugar Cookie (Hanna) - Dropped 8th*
*58 FC Fen Wizzard (Fen - Fangsrud**) - Handle 10th, Did the 10th!*
*59 Nobody Moves Nobody Gets Hurt (Brutus) - Dropped 5th/6th*
*60 FC Two Step's No. Ninety-Nine (Gretzky) – Handle 1st, Dropped*
*61 CNAFC-AFC-CAFC Moonstones Hug and Moochie (HaM) – Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*62 FC-AFC Aksarben's Black Smoke (Smoke) – Pick Up 1st Series*
*63 FC Otter Creek's TLK Of The TWN (Buzz) - Dropped 5th/6th*
*64 FC Crosswind's Sophie (Sophie) – Pick Up 4th*
*65 FC-AFC Widgeon's Carbon Chip (Chip) - Handle 8th, Dropped 8th*
*66 FC Two Rivers Lucky Willie (Willie - Rorem) - Did the 10th!*
*67 DC AFC Genny's Yakity Yak Don't Talk Back (Yakity - Harger) - Dropped 9th*
*68 FC Dixie City Jam (Streak) – Handle 1st, Dropped*
*69 FC-AFC Nebo's Grandma Ruby (Ruby) – Pick Up 1st Series*
*70 FC-AFC Weezer Retreezer (Weezer - Johnson) - Handle 10th, Did the 10th!*
*71 Silvertip's I Hope So (Hope) – Handle 1st, Pick Up 8th*
*72 FC Two Step's Tomboy (Tommie) – Handle 1st, Dropped 4th*
*73 Rebel Ridge Whistlin' Dixie (Dixie) - Dropped 5th/6th*
*74 FC-AFC Inherit the River (Cutter) – Handle 1st, Handle 8th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*75 FC Merlyn IV (Merlyn) – Handle 1st, Pick Up 4th*
*76 CK'S Nero (Nero) – Froze 1st, Dropped*
*77 FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick (Quick - Smith) - Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*78 FC-AFC Great Bunns Of Fire (Jerry Lee - DuBose) - Dropped 9th*
*79 FC Landover Goldendaze Yukon (Yukon) – Handle 1st, Handle 8th, Dropped 8th*
*80 FC-AFC Tangata Manu (Manu) - Dropped 5th/6th*
*81 FC Colonel Bowie's Revenge (Bowie) – Handle 1st, dropped 8th*
*82 Westwoods Sunday Silence (Buck - Eckett) - Double Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*83 FC-AFC-AFTCH Adams Acres Muddy Creek (Cree) – Handle 1st, Dropped*
*84 Lake Country Sunshine (Sunny) – Handle 1st, dropped 8th*
*85 FC Red Bird's Winsome Blue (Winnie) – Handle 1st, Pick Up 4th*
*86 FC Harley's Super Triven Mac (Lil Mac) - Dropped 8th*
*87 FC Candlewoods HiRoller RealDeal (Regi) - Broke 8th*
*88 Tealcreek Patton's Saber (Saber) – Handle 1st, Dropped 5th/6th*
*89 FC-AFC Wood River's Franchise (Shaq) – Handle 1st, Dropped 8th*
*90 FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom (Zoom - Arthur) - Did the 10th!*
*91 FC Butch's Dream Code of TCR (Cody) - Dropped 4th*
*92 FC-AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom, JH (Zoom) – Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*93 CK'S Blue Velvet (George) - Pick Up 8th*
*94 FC Pike of Castlebay (Pike) – Handle 1st, Dropped 4th*
*95 FC-AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator (Bull) – Handle 1st, Dropped 5th/6th*
*96 FC Y Two Kate (Kate) – Handle 1st, Dropped*
*97 FTCH-AFTCH FC Seasides One To Many (Ralph - Voight) - Handle 10th, Did the 10th!*
*98 FC Jazztime Hanging Chad (Chad) - Dropped 5th/6th*
*99 NAFC-FC-AFC Hawkeye's Coast Guard (Cutter) - Handle 8th, Dropped 8th*
*100 FC-AFC Remington's Duk Dawg (Remi) - Dropped 5th/6th*
*101 FC Caprocks Cool Hand Luke (Luke) - Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*102 FC Justin Time Mr. Moto (Quasi) – Handle 1st, Dropped 7th*
*103 FC Windsong's Hound of Ulster (Cuch) – Handle 1st, Dropped in 2nd/3rd*
*104 FC-AFC Gimme Five More (Roz) – Handle 4th, Dropped 4th*
*105 FC-AFC Iron Lines Honcha (Missy) - Pick Up 8th*


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

*A Hearty THANK YOU, ms Munhollon*


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Outstanding job Lainee.

Thanks


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Great job. Thank you and your supporting cast of on-site reporters for having helped all of us to be there.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Great Job Lainee!!!

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Lainee,


*FANTASTIC!!!*​ 
Thanks for everything!!! 

See ya' next time!!!

Tammy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Lainee Thanks .


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Lainee for keeping us informed - even on the other side of the world.

Regards Jason.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank You Laniee,
Great job again. You kept me glued to the puter. I guess it was too cold outside here this afternoon so I didn't lose out on to many chores.
Thanks Again
TroyW


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Lainee -

Thanks for all the time, energy and effort you put into to keeping us all informed. Outstanding job!

Well Done Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Lainee! Indy and I were glued to the screen until the very end. Fortunately our power did not go off until about 10 minutes after the winner was named!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Lainee-

Thanks so much for dong this! It really added to the fun and excitement to have this up to date list to refer to and see how the week was unfolding. 
(I think you deserve a raise!  )


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great job, Lainee! I hope for the next National you will be there as a contestant!!

Andy


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee....WOW!

I feel like I better start packing your Elk. I'm sure as heck done censoring you! ;-)

Thanks very much for all the time and effort you put into this! It was HUGE!

Chris


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I think WRC or the National clubs or someone needs to hire Lainee and Shayne for upcoming Nationals to give full time reporting.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Great idea Travis.

Hey Lainee do you want to come back down under and be the official reporter at the 09 Australian national next October?


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

THANKS!! Great Job!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jason Ferris said:


> Great idea Travis.
> 
> Hey Lainee do you want to come back down under and be the official reporter at the 09 Australian national next October?


Heck yeah, just keep the VB or MB flowing! 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks Lainee! VERY much appreciated!

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Andy Carlson said:


> Great job, Lainee! I hope for the next National you will be there as a contestant!!
> 
> Andy


Second that!!  

Thanks, Lainee..you made it lots of fun to "watch"...

Great Job!
Judy


----------

